# Hello from Connecticut



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome! I'm glad you are happy with this forum  It really is a friendly place! We work hard to keep it happy and friendly. 

Have fun posting


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

*Welcome to the Forum. I think you'll enjoy yourself, I know I have. You're right in that there is a lot of info to tap into here. Have fun!*


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Welcome Penny!! I'm sure you will love it here as much as we do!


----------



## cowgirlup06 (Apr 3, 2009)

welcome! i am new to the forum too! i cant wait to see all the advice and neat things people put up!


----------



## Thoroughbred Hunter Lady (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi Penny! I'm new to this board too, live in Massachusetts, in the same age grouping as you and also have an OTTB! So, us riders (that are no longer in their 20's) and own OTTB's must stick together! Sincerely, Cathy


----------



## Cheryl2 (Dec 21, 2011)

This thread is ancient but I did a search for "Connecticut" in thread titles and there were only 3! So, I'm putting out feelers on each of them. I'm new to the forum and also live in CT. Hope to get to know you! I am just beginning to volunteer at a therapeutic riding facility. I have my first barn orientation this coming Friday! Wooohooo! Then I'm off to the races.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Penny 
welcome to the forums 
nice to meet you


----------



## Cheryl2 (Dec 21, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> Hi Penny
> welcome to the forums
> nice to meet you


LOL! Penny was new 2 years ago. I'm the new one now!


----------

